

Ask HN: Help test my app Launchset.com - dannyr

Hello HN,<p>I'm relaunching my app Launchset.com. I made some big changes to it from last year. It was inspired by the 'Review my Startup/App' &#38; 'What are you hacking on' threads here.<p>I'm targeting fellow developers who have side projects.<p>Thanks.
======
bravura
Mind telling us what problem you are trying to solve?

Neither your description nor your homepage (nor anywhere else I can see)
describes what your app does. And given the updates, I can't assume it has the
same focus as when you previously launched.

~~~
dannyr
Yeah. I need to put something on the frontpage to describe it.

Here's how I describe it to friends:

==================================

It's like Twitter but instead of following people, you follow projects.

I'm focusing just on fellow hackers who have side projects. There are a number
of apps (most are small) that are developed but would never get coverage from
big tech blogs. Launchset is aims to help people discover these projects.

For the developer, it's a way of measuring interest on your app by the number
of people following you. You can also keep them engaged by providing progress
updates to your followers.

~~~
bravura
How does notification occur?

Do I log in to the site to see what is new? Or are notifications pushed to me
in some way?

~~~
dannyr
If you are a project owner, you'll get notifications if somebody followed your
project, posted on your project wall or commented on a post.

I'm still trying to figure out notifications for the projects you follow.
Right now, the only way to view them is thru your home page.

My plan is email. I'll probably send daily digests of the projects you follow.

------
benjaminlotan
I like the idea. The site seems most beneficial as a way to discover new
projects, under the radar etc. When you browse projects you should see the
descriptions along with the titles. I think that could be more important than
the tags. Also should have a simple way when you enter a project to denote the
status. Is it still in the early phase or getting ready to launch. another
issue is, would the projects stay there after launch? How long after. It could
get cluttered with a bunch of 'established' start-ups as well as half-done
neglected projects from years ago. -could be a way other than following to
"rate up" a project... like a thumbs up or whatever. so you can have some kind
of hotlist.

also i imagine it could be a platform for finding collaborators/co-founders.
So one part of posting a project could be to note whether you are looking for
other people to help etc.

anyway. keep up the good work, let me know if you want some more feedback
anytime :-)

~~~
dannyr
benjaminlotan,

Haha! I have thought of basically everything you wrote. I'm glad that you get
it.

I will be putting a status for every project to denote its stages (e.g. idea,
private beta, public, etc). There will be an area where people can browse the
apps that are waiting to be reviewed. Very much like the 'Review my startup'
threads here on HN.

One of the motivations for me when I started building the site was to find
people to collaborate with. I want to know other developers who are coding in
android, python, django & appengine and also the ones who are interested in a
particular category (like classifieds, mobile). I also decided to add location
so you'll be able to see other developers near you.

I have a larger vision for the site (beyond developers/side projects) but it
will all depend on what I learn from releasing it just to developers first.

~~~
benjaminlotan
really awesome. I;m excited to hear about the project as it moves forward.
I've registered already, but if you have an email list you update more
frequently, please add me, benjaminlotan@gmail.com good luck!

------
dannyr
You can register at <http://www.launchset.com/accounts/register/>.

The invite code is : HACKERNEWS50

------
ntulip
I signed up with an email like username+label@gmail.com. This helps me better
organize and it works with GMail. Problem is that even after confirming the
email address, when attempting to login it errors out:

Please enter a correct username and password. Note that both fields are case-
sensitive.

I've reset the password and still the same error. I wonder how much of it has
to do with the email address format and if you are cleaning invalid
characters, etc.

~~~
dannyr
I just tried this and it worked for me.

Is it ok if I delete your account and send you an invite thru your email?

------
Nos_2411
Clickable. <http://Launchset.com>

------
jeffepp
Cool, this is a pretty neat app! I listed my startup, feel free to follow up
and I will let you know how it goes...

